# 1988 NA z31 TPS issue



## Hans O (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, i have a 1988 z31 NA 5 speed its been running bad fora while. Idles kinda ruff and runs rich. On takeoff from low RPM it bogs then slowly takes off once it reaches about 2600 rpm it runs fine (burns cleaner). So i went and checked my ECU codes 3 came up. one for chts, one for fuel temperature sensor, and one for tps. I fixed the CHTS and Fuel temperature sensor. Ran better but still bogged below 2600 and backfired. So i put a voltmeter to the tps wires. i got about 8.6 volts closed and 0 when the throttle was open. I also checked the wire going into my ECU got the same voltage. so i wiped my ecu codes went for a drive and the TPS code came back on (code 23). I don't understand i even opened the TPS case and the contacts looked fine. why would this code be coming on and does the tps cause my car to backfire/bog? someone please help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One would really need to graph to TPS signal to see if it is working properly. Also, a TPS code does not necessarily mean the TPS is bad; it could be a wiring issue or even a bad ECM. Get a Nissan service manual for your vehicle and follow the diagnostic procedure for a code 23, which will give the steps to isolate the problem, which will involve checking the wiring between the TPS and ECM harness connectors for the TPS circuit for an open or shorted circuit, as well as component checking and proper adjustment of the TPS. You'll need a multi-meter if you don't have one already.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

My copy of the 88 FSM is showing 0.4-4 volts for a good TPS. 8 volts suggests that you have some wires shorted together.


----------

